# Positive Fetal Fibronectin test



## Tink_

Hi, 

I was just wondering peoples experiences of this? 

I'm currently in hospital after being admitted yesterday with what they initially thought was an infection due to pain & cramps but now they know it isn't. 

I had the fetal fibronectin yesterday and it came back positive. I'm only 24 weeks today although at least I am! 
I was given the steroid injection yesterday and will have it again later today. 

Hoping everything will be okay. With the cramping it is a bit disconcerting but I can only hope. 

Baby so far seems good and still content inside. He's moving a little less since the steroids but have told the staff and they've heard his heartbeat at least. Really hoping he will keep strong! 

Has anyone else had this? How did it go? 
Xx


----------



## AP

I had my first positive at 22 weeks but without a cervical scan its hard to identify whether it means anything. There are a huge rate of false positives and negatives are much more reliable . Have they scanned you? I ended up with about 4 false positives in my second pregnancy.


----------



## Tink_

Thank you for your reply :) 

It's good to know there are a lot of false positives!
I haven't been scanned but the Doctors are supposed to be coming around again this morning so maybe they will discuss it then.
The only thing they mentioned yesterday was a possible referral elsewhere (our hospital is tiny) and a repeat test soon. I'm guessing though they may have to wait a couple of days to repeat the test to not cause a false positive from yesterdays test?

Fingers crossed they will scan me so they can get a clearer opinion.


----------



## Srrme

I've also been told a positive is not very reliable. Fingers crossed it's nothing. :hugs:


----------



## Alita

Had it 4 weeks ago and came out positiv
This was me at 28 weeks due to short cervix (1.3cm) 
I'm 32 weeks now and still pregnant , mine was performed after the internal scan so that might be the reason of the false positive , I herd is no a very accurate test 
X


----------



## miraclemomma

Had a positive fibronectin test at 34 weeks! I'm currently 41!!! I believe negative is reliable but positive isn't! And my baby slowed down a lot after the steroid shots for about 48 hours! Still get checked if you're worried though! Xxx


----------



## Nurse1980

Hi

I had a positive at 24 weeks with my daughter, was very scary at the time as was admitted to delivery suite.

Anyway I was in hospital for about four days and she stayed put until 40 weeks.


----------



## xx Emily xx

I had a positive at 23 weeks with contractions. She finally came at 39+5!


----------



## Tink_

I gave birth at 38+3 in the end so thankfully wasn't a reliable indicator for me :D x


----------

